# set default gateway



## dreeves (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm using Jaguar's VPN feature to tunnel in to a corporate network.  However, this has the side effect of shutting off my access to sites outisde the internal network -- the rest of the internet, essentially.  On my WinXP thinkpad, I can uncheck "Use default gateway for remote network" to allow me to access both the sites inside the VPN and the ones outside.

Does anyone know how to do the same?  I've looked at the route man page, but can't figure it out.


----------



## mrkbkr (Aug 30, 2005)

I am having the exact same problem.  I have found some vpn 3rd party mac vpn clients that correct his problem, but none of them are freeware.  Is anyone aware of an open source or freeware vpn client that allows you to route local traffic out another gateway?

thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 30, 2005)

In Tiger, in the Internet Connect application, under the "Connet" menu, there's an "Options" selection.  In there, I have the option (checkbox) of "Send all traffic over VPN connection."  I don't know if Jaguar has this or not, but it's worth a shot.

The downside is that I must use IP addresses to access machines instead of their machine names, but I don't mind a bit as long as I can surf while I work remotely.


----------

